
Show HN: Reselectie, a smaller/faster replacement to reselect and re-reselect - ralusek
https://github.com/ralusek/reselectie
======
ralusek
For those unfamiliar with the concept, it is essentially just a library for
memoizing the response values from selectors/computed values. The memoizing
functions are composable, allowing arbitrarily complex structures of computed
values which will only recompute when any of their dependencies have changed.

It is meant for usage with immutable data structures of any kind, though the
most common use case is usage in reference to an immutable redux store.

Please feel free to ask any questions.

